# Lime Cilantro



## Lynnz (Apr 27, 2011)

I have used Natures Gardens oils for a while now in candles but not in soap...........Read lots of nice reports about this one in soap so thought I would give it a try and it is nce especially once it hits the water


----------



## miaow (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, Lyn.  Your soap is always so elegant.


----------



## krissy (Apr 27, 2011)

seriously, you need to come to the states and have a soaping class on how to do such lovely soaps. 

love the green!


----------



## JackiK (Apr 27, 2011)

I vote we all pitch in for the plane ticket.


----------



## Relle (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the colour Lyn, what is cilantro ?

Worked it out - its coriander.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Apr 27, 2011)

Another beautiful soap Lyn.  I love the green.


----------



## soapbuddy (Apr 28, 2011)

Love that green!


----------



## falldowngobump (Apr 28, 2011)

Love that green!


----------



## opalgirl (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous color!  Nice job!


----------



## Traceyann (Apr 28, 2011)

Ohhhh wow .....Aussie soap swap maybe ????? lol


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 28, 2011)

Another beautiful soap Lyn ... and the smell sounds crisp and fresh!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Finchen (Apr 28, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> I have used Natures Gardens oils for a while now in candles but not in soap...........Read lots of nice reports about this one in soap so thought I would give it a try and it is nce especially once it hits the water



How beautiful. :shock:


----------



## KnowWhat (Apr 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## saltydog (Apr 28, 2011)

sooo lovely!


----------



## Araseth (Apr 29, 2011)

Beautiful soap, love that shade of green


----------



## ewenique (Apr 29, 2011)

Wish I could smell it!


----------



## cthylla (Apr 29, 2011)

How did you get that green???    :shock:


----------



## judymoody (Apr 30, 2011)

Just lovely!  Your soaps are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Jezzy (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! I like the green as well!


----------



## NancyRogers (Apr 30, 2011)

Lyn, I love it!  I'm so glad to hear that you like this FO.  I have some on the way to me now.  DH has asked for some lime soap and this one did get good reviews.  How does it behave in CP?


----------



## Lynnz (May 1, 2011)

Nancy this behaves really well a pleasure to soap with, I always soap at room temp and dont do water discounts so guess this helps as well. Relle I believe Cilantro is a herb of some description have never heard of it or smelt it before :0)
Oh I still want to come for a holiday............One day and I will be sure to meet up with some Soapmaking forum soaper for a good ole soaping session for sure :0) How fun would that be!!!!!! Looking for beds all over the USA LOL :0)
Cthylla this is a colourant I purchased here in Aussie land at Aussie soap supplies who will ship international I believe they have some awesome colours :0).
Traceyann I am looking forward to the Aussie swap still haven't decided on a fragrance yet but have some new colourants coming that I think will match the Autumn theme beautifully :0). I must go checkout the postings for that one been a bit busy over the last few days and haven't makde it over to check out the latest happenings :0)


----------



## sandyfootfarm (May 1, 2011)

Was that a liquid colourant? Oxides are a bit hit and miss so I'd like to try something a bit easier to keep consistency with.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 1, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Nancy this behaves really well a pleasure to soap with, I always soap at room temp and dont do water discounts so guess this helps as well. Relle I believe Cilantro is a herb of some description have never heard of it or smelt it before :0)


*Cilantro *refers to the leaves of the *coriander *plant ... very common in Australia ... where the whole plant (not just the seed) is referred to as coriander.

I love the smell of both coriander and lime ... although not easy to imagine them together ... maybe I need a trip up your way Lyn, so I can check them out ... lol!


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 1, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> I have used Natures Gardens oils for a while now in candles but not in soap


 Lyn who do you buy your Natures Gardens oils from?


----------



## NancyRogers (May 1, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Nancy this behaves really well a pleasure to soap with, I always soap at room temp and dont do water discounts so guess this helps as well. Relle I believe Cilantro is a herb of some description have never heard of it or smelt it before :0)



Thanks for the info Lyn.  Can't wait to get my FO.  I'll be using it in a beer soap.


----------



## Lynnz (May 1, 2011)

Sandy it is fromthe brights for cp range have the blue here and love the yellow next time I will order the orange :0) they are great , highly recommend them
Dragonkaz your always welcome :0) I am doing a market on the 21st on the coast :0) Thanks for sharing the info about the Cilantro with us I purchase the NG oils for the USA it is only recently that I started really using them and just for candles but read so many good reviews with this one that I thought I would give it a go. Just made a pillar candles with the dragons blood from there and liking that as well, have had a request to soap it so think I will give it a go :0)
NancyR I think you will be happy with this oil it is smelling really nice and not weak on it either at 1oz per pound.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 2, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Just made a pillar candles with the dragons blood from there and liking that as well, have had a request to soap it so think I will give it a go :0)


 Lyn I recently soaped Dragons' Blood from an aussie supplier ... and the smell is divine!  It's really sticking to my CP soap ... and for a Dragon lover ... I'm absolutely thrilled with it!


----------



## Lynnz (May 2, 2011)

I have to admit it wasn't a fragrance I had ever really thought of trying until it was requested by a very good customer of mine for her son who is crazy about this fragrance and since making it she has asked about soap and so have lots of others. I would love to do a soap in simiilar colours, black isn't a problem and thought maybe red oxide with a mix of brown? would be kind of cool to sell the pillars and soap as sets







[/img]


----------



## soapbuddy (May 2, 2011)

That's a cool pillar! I bet a mixture of red and brown oxide would give you that color.


----------



## Relle (May 3, 2011)

I have some dragons blood here, I don't know if I like it or not. I was thinking of a redy/brown and a swirl of green in it. I'm trying to picture what goes with that scent and name. :? Not sure if those colours will turn   out murky or not.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 3, 2011)

The dragons blood I've used has turned my soap the  most gorgeus deep golden brown.  I added balls of black ... and balls of what looked reddish, but now looks more pink, plus a few swirls of gold mica.  The gold looks great with the golden brown ... not so sure about the balls.

I must share some photos ... and the smell is still divine!


----------



## llineb (May 4, 2011)

JackiK said:
			
		

> I vote we all pitch in for the plane ticket.



I'm in!  Those are amazing!


----------



## Lynnz (May 5, 2011)

Jacki and llined one day I am going to have another trip to the States have visited three times now and just loved every visit.............so when I am able just give me a bed for a few nights and we can soap to our hearts content.................Oh need feeding now and then too :0)


----------



## dcornett (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful...lovin' the green too!


----------

